# Considering a goat for the first time, lots of questions!



## carmencita (Dec 17, 2012)

Husband and I are considering getting a goat for the first time. The purpose of the goat is to keep down all our kudzu, poison ivy, and various other plants that are out of control on our property. We also have stuff in our horses pasture that they horses refuse to eat, so we hope he'd clean that up. 

1) we want to keep them in our pasture with our two horses. The horses are very calm with the neighbors stupid dogs that run in the field, so I wouldn't think they'd be upset by a goat, but I have no way to know for sure. Any thoughts on this?

2)Will the goats need a shelter? We live in SC, where it gets into freezing territory a few times during the winter, but normally hovers around 40ish. We have a walk in shelter for the horses, but it's just a roof to keep the rain off them. We can build a makeshift shelter if we need to, it won't be fancy but it would do the job. 

3)Male vs. female goat? We were offered a male boer goat, and are trying to decide what would be right. Are females less aggressive? We have no intention to ever breed. 

4) Any problems if the goat gets a bit of horse grain? Not intentionally but our horses drop alot of their grain, so I know he'd get some. 

5) How high maintenance are goats, that are not to be bred or milked or anything? Could I vaccinate/worm/trim his hooves myself? I have no interest in having regular vet bills for an animal I consider to be a lawn mower. I'm not trying to offend anyone here and I know you probably love your goats alot. 

6) Is there a risk of a goat injuring my horses with his horns? I'm not sure if that's an overly paranoid question! 

7) Is there a particular breed of goats that would be best suited to my needs?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

First off, welcome Carmencita.
You really should have two & not one.
In your situation a pair of wethers would be ideal.
BUT, dogs in the pasture? they will freak them out & quite possibly attack for fun.
Yes they will need shelter, even a three sided lean to to be out of inclement weather. If they get along with the horses they could go there. 
Most of us worm vac trim feet so you're good to go there.


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

1) I have no experience myself with goats and horses but I've heard that they do well together. It depends on how easy-going your horses are.

2) They should have something to keep them dry. It doesn't have to be anything fancy but shouldn't be too drafty. I would recommend a three sided shelter with half of the doorway boarded up to make it snug.

3) If they are just going to be pets I would recommend getting a few neutered males (weathers). They make great pets.

4) There is no problem with them getting a little grain! As long as it isn't a LOT of grain, it should be fine.

5) They shouldn't be high maintenance at all. You can vaccinate/worm/trim yourself easily.

6) Probably not, if you are concerned about this them get some goats that were disbudded as kids.

7) I'm not sure about this, I have Nigerian Dwarf Goats so I'm biased about this. ;-)

Have fun!

www.walshkidsgoats.com
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986?ref=hl


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

carmencita said:


> you will 2 at least. Goats do not do well alone and will pine away.
> 
> 1) we want to keep them in our pasture with our two horses. The horses are very calm with the neighbors stupid dogs that run in the field, so I wouldn't think they'd be upset by a goat, but I have no way to know for sure. Any thoughts on this?
> 
> ...


 I would find 2 large breed dairy does that are no good for breeding or milking. Goats that won't take a breeding or have lost their udder to mastitis are cheap and need a home like yours.


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

I would stay away from females. Only get weathers and the large when full grown the better. Also I would think dehorned would be safer for the horses and they would not get caught in fence so easily. Boer or boerx would be a good choice. You will want more than one as one will not keep all the weeds under control. They can only eat so much.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

For those wondering why I would choose females. Kudzu possesses plant steroid hormones called phytoestrogens and can cause issues with male animals including UC.


----------



## carmencita (Dec 17, 2012)

Well having 2 is no problem...I'm curious, cybercat, why would you stay away from females? 
Well I should say, only one dog gets in the pasture (the other is too big and just runs alongside the fence). It's some little yappy dog that can fit under the gate, I've always been surprised the horses haven't kicked him. It wouldn't be that hard to secure the gate so they can't get through though. 
Another question I forgot to ask..how is fescue hay for them? I know it's a nono for female horses, but mine are geldings so that is what I give them. What about for goats? Female vs. male? 
Also, what kind of supplementary feeding do they need? My local Tractor Supply has quite the selection of feed, and various mineral supplements. If they can eat fescue, does that work as a their feed source, along with the overgrown plants and a mineral supplement? Or do they need a grain type feed as well?

Thanks!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I can answer a few of your questions but not the horse ones!
Please read this: http://rockyhollow.net/animalcare.htm This link will answer some of your questions, and it just takes a few minutes to read.
Goats LOVE poison ivy!



> 4) Any problems if the goat gets a bit of horse grain? Not intentionally but our horses drop alot of their grain, so I know he'd get some.


The only problem I can think of is if the horse grain is medicated with something goats should not have. All-stock feed is just fine.



> 5) How high maintenance are goats, that are not to be bred or milked or anything? Could I vaccinate/worm/trim his hooves myself? I have no interest in having regular vet bills for an animal I consider to be a lawn mower. I'm not trying to offend anyone here and I know you probably love your goats alot.


A goat getting all the minerals it needs and the other basic necessities, is very low maintenance. _Mineral-deficient goats can get sick very easily._ Again, please read my link above.
If their pasture is too small or bare, goats can and will escape from just about any fencing you can dream up. I use 2x4 welded wire, and try to make sure they get plenty of pasture, browse, and hay. Mine never escape, except when I forget to latch the gate. :roll:
Yes, you can do all 3 yourself. I don't even vaccinate mine and they've been fine. 



> 7) Is there a particular breed of goats that would be best suited to my needs?


Any mixed breed would be best - they tend to be more robust.

RE: fescue: I did quite a bit of research on fescue last year, and I talked with a guy from the Extension Service. Fescue is not ideal for any animal. A hay with less than 20% fescue is good - the less the better.  I was told by a couple of hay guys that fall-cutting hay has little or no fescue, because fescue does not grow during the summer months - at least around here it doesn't.


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

I forgot to mention before, www.fiascofarm.com is a great site for any goat care questions!


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

If your going to get fixed males be sure not to give them any alfalfa hay and be careful on grain rations. Fixed males tend to have a problem with urinary calculi, (bladder stones). I would personally get females because if they do get bladder stones its easier for them to pass rather than the males. We've had an intact male develope a bladder stone problem and had to put him down. 

Also you can worm, vac., and trim all yourself. Not vet needed.... If your going to tie them out. I would get a pair of goats with horns for better protection from neighbor dogs. 


I dont think having them with horses would be a problem though. Wish you guys the best of luck!


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

carmencita said:


> Well having 2 is no problem...I'm curious, cybercat, why would you stay away from females?
> Well I should say, only one dog gets in the pasture (the other is too big and just runs alongside the fence). It's some little yappy dog that can fit under the gate, I've always been surprised the horses haven't kicked him. It wouldn't be that hard to secure the gate so they can't get through though.
> Another question I forgot to ask..how is fescue hay for them? I know it's a nono for female horses, but mine are geldings so that is what I give them. What about for goats? Female vs. male?
> Also, what kind of supplementary feeding do they need? My local Tractor Supply has quite the selection of feed, and various mineral supplements. If they can eat fescue, does that work as a their feed source, along with the overgrown plants and a mineral supplement? Or do they need a grain type feed as well?
> ...


Mainly because you do not want to breed. Does are more expensive than weathers. In some cases alot more. You can get 2 weather for $100.00 where only one doe for that much. With the variaty of brush you have I would not worry too much about UC. It can be prevented with good water that is very low in salt. I went threw it many years ago on my males and that was suggested to me never had a problem after that when I changes water source. So check your tap water and if it need it filter it.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

carmencita said:


> Husband and I are considering getting a goat for the first time. The purpose of the goat is to keep down all our kudzu, poison ivy, and various other plants that are out of control on our property. We also have stuff in our horses pasture that they horses refuse to eat, so we hope he'd clean that up. _Yup, you need two!  Gender doesn't really matter as long as it isn't a buck, haha! But if goathiker said to look for females, I's go with her advice, she's very knowlegable about wethers and has raised them for years._
> 
> 1) we want to keep them in our pasture with our two horses. The horses are very calm with the neighbors stupid dogs that run in the field, so I wouldn't think they'd be upset by a goat, but I have no way to know for sure. Any thoughts on this? _They'd have to be introduced slowly so you make sure there arn't going to be any issues. I'm more concerned about the dogs, no way can goats be kept in a place where dogs are running loose -- domestic dogs are the #1 killer of goats._
> 
> ...


Hope this helped


----------



## S+S Homestead (Jul 23, 2012)

You've already received a lot of great advice here. Just a comment to manage expectations, while goats will eat the kudzu and poison ivy, they might not eat some of the other things that are growing in your pasture. Despite their reputation, goats are pretty choosy in what they eat. If it is something that horses are avoiding, there is a good chance that the goats won't eat it either. Each goat is an individual and some goats are just more fussy about what they eat than others. 

Definitely need more than one. Goats are herd animals and don't like to be alone. Do not get an intact buck! Wethers are probably the best. If you get a doe or does and there are any intact bucks in your neighborhood, they could escape to go hunt down the males when they are in heat. My neighbor's boer does escaped their farm to come visit our pygmy buck last month. Three times!

Once you get two goats, you just might want more. They are addictive.

Fescue hay is not the best for either horses or goats. While the problem is mostly with pregnant does, why take the risk? Here in southeast NC, bermuda/coastal hay is readily available and relatively cheap. Of course that depends on where you are and what is available in your area. In our old house, we had a nice lush back yard that was mostly fescue grass. The goats would not eat it. They would pick through it for weeds and other grasses, but wouldn't touch the fescue. 

Goats usually won't eat grain that is on the ground. They also won't eat hay that has been stepped on. They are very clean about what they eat. They won't drink water that is dirty. 

As for shelter, it is pretty easy and inexpensive to build a simple 3 1/2 sided shelter out of wood pallets with a solid plywood roof. Goats do like to sleep off the ground, so a simple sleeping bench is a nice added touch. You also might want to add some things to your pasture for them to climb on. A pyramid of cinder blocks, some tree stumps, large spool, simple wooden ramp and platform.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

I personally recommend Boer goats. If you're looking for a friendly pet, I recommend getting two weanling neutered males, or even females. Heck, If your up for the challenge, you could even bottle raise two to ensure that they're friendly. They should get along fine with the horses, and I wouldn't worry about horns hurting them. A little grain is okay as long as its all stock feed, but not too much with males. Females can have a bit of grain without any problem.


----------

